# Marham live feed



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Typing on iPhone from a very wet marham

Here's live feed link but don't expect any great times unless rain stops

30-130 Results


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shame, after all the wait it comes down to who's got the best wet tyres


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll be watching this page for the times. Unbelievable luck with the weather. No rain for over a week then loads on the one day we dont want it! Sods law!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Well these are real world conditions, no bench racing here. 
If weather stays like this I think the 35's will beat evo's in both 30-130 & top speed.


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

Phil69 said:


> I'll be watching this page for the times. Unbelievable luck with the weather. No rain for over a week then loads on the one day we dont want it! Sods law!!


England...... GREAT!!! Was really looking forward to the times, from the weather report im seeing things will dry out very quickly


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

How's the weather Ben, times are starting to come through.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Anders_R35 said:


> How's the weather Ben, times are starting to come through.


Constant rain. But Chubby just did 194 on his vbox


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Rain !


good excuse.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

We need to see a 200m + run

come on boys :smokin:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice one Madden with the 32 drag shed  !!!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

dont you just love our great weather a!be watching the updates to during the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Constant rain. But Chubby just did 194 on his vbox


Nice, when is the other Green car going for a run?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Stevieg 204mph but chubby about to go out

Still wet hulk going sideways on practice runs on low boost


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just saw the 204mph time, in the lead for top speed by 12mph!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ROG350Z 3rd at the moment with top speed 177.61, nice one.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

214 mph in the rain ,hat off to that man ,well done


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

max1 said:


> 214 mph in the rain ,hat off to that man ,well done


Indeed! Must be scarey stuff, amazing! :smokin:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

How long is the runway?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

214mph in the wet


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> 214mph in the wet


The man has balls


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

andyc said:


> How long is the runway?


2500 metres end to end, according to Darin on MLR thread.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So KK managed 214, that's very good indeed.

that's 2mph short of the AMS time :smokin:


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Ams did 216 in a mile this is 1.5 miles

But awesome times


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

stehub said:


> Ams did 216 in a mile this is 1.5 miles
> 
> But awesome times


But was it wet?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

stehub said:


> Ams did 216 in a mile this is 1.5 miles
> 
> But awesome times


Oh is this 1.5 miles? 

I was gettng excited for no reason then 


Not bad still considering it was very wet.

Wonder what nappies were worn before the attempt?

Huggies or pampers?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

andyc said:


> But was it wet?


Yes it was


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Oh is this 1.5 miles?
> 
> I was gettng excited for no reason then
> 
> ...


Yup fantastic times the best bit is the gtrs are all winning


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

stehub said:


> Yup fantastic times the best bit is the gtrs are all winning


That depends on if you are interested in top speed reached or the 30-130 times, which is what this event is billed as.
Because the top two 30-130 times are currently an EVO8 and an EVO6.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

stehub said:


> Yes it was


Let me show you a time in the wet 

proving you don't need to pussify because it's wet.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

stehub said:


> Yes it was


Impressive


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

CT17 said:


> That depends on if you are interested in top speed reached or the 30-130 times, which is what this event is billed as.
> Because the top two 30-130 times are currently an EVO8 and an EVO6.


I see, the top speed will always be big power car winners think last year was also r35 ? 

I guess 30-130 is the event.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Let me show you a time in the wet
> 
> proving you don't need to pussify because it's wet.


Thats the world record holder 216 in a 
Mile in the wet


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why are the 35's so comparitivly slow?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> why are the 35's so comparitivly slow?


As the Young Driver for Aston Martin in the GT1 race said.


"They are like tanks"


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> why are the 35's so comparitivly slow?


Slow ? They are in top spot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

slow accelerating. They're 4wd aren't they?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> slow accelerating. They're 4wd aren't they?


I recon it's the torque transfer to front wheels - or lack of. The Scoobies and Evo's are permanent 4 wheel drive with a more even spit of power going to the front wheels. 

I recon the GTR's would fair better in the wet if someone installed a box of tricks to send more power to the front wheels, ie 40% front 60% rear from a standstill. ATTESA is probably loosing time caclulating how much goes to the front wheels, in the wet with 1000bhp+ you need more even power distribution IMO.

Anders


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Any chipped ttrs' lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the link - just what I was 
looking for! 
Congrats to everyone! 
215mph in wet is mad... Completly!
Well done Jamie for 180+ in the r32


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

Was just looking and ludders has jumped into the lead!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done all..

some good speeds there by all..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

217!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 217!!!!!!!


Am I missing something? When I look, it still says Hulk's 214.66 is top. Cant see any 217mph.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Any chipped ttrs' lol


They run tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Another run 217.9 

Still raining !


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fappin amazing! 
Well done ludders! 
Top of the board!
Well done Jamie too, 4th quickest top speed of the day in a 'shed' :chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 217!!!!!!!


presume its drying up then!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why is hulk so slow 30-130 tho? is there no traction?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

0.03mph short of 218 according to the live feed now! Impressive!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

git-r said:


> Fappin amazing!
> Well done ludders!
> Top of the board!
> Well done Jamie too, 4th quickest top speed of the day in a 'shed' :chuckle::bowdown1:


Good to see Jamie up there, used to know him when he had a Scooby years ago.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing top speed in the wet Kev !!  

Well done Chris with 720bhp and Rog with Stage 2 

I wish we could have made it over but the Gearbox said no  

Regards

Iain


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well done wildboy as well.

give you credit for trying mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> Well done wildboy as well.
> 
> give you credit for trying mate. :thumbsup:


Not sure if he got his boost controller sorted. He posted late last night saying he'd only ust finished plumbing in a new one and couldnt get more than 0.7 bar boost. Could explain why it appears he only did 1 run


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Amazing top speed in the wet Kev !!
> 
> Well done Chris with 720bhp and Rog with Stage 2
> 
> ...


Cheers -amazingly I have just discovered after a mega first run and drying track that my efforts to squeeze everything from the car and hit 180 were slightly hampered as I think I was running in SAVE mode.....no idea how I did that but still topped out at 165 - I did think it wasn't pulling so well haha.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome - just come from the airfield and a huge thank you to the RAF.

A world record for the Hulk I believe - 217.98 MPH and mainly an issue with no traction below 100 MPH.

Great to see Kev, Amar and the team. really nice bunch and fabulous The Hulk came out and did what it was designed to do. And not once but then went out and did it again 10 minutes later and didn't miss a beat. Supreme Kudos to the SVM team and seriously looks like 225 MPH possible on a dry day. I think that puts all doubts to rest. Bring on next year.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Another run 217.9
> 
> Still raining !


Amazing! :bowdown1:
How does it pull the extra speed over stock gearing? Different final drive? 6th gear?
Kev said it was "only" pulling 7100rpm, so it's not via higher revs.

Did he do all his own driving?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done guys...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is Kev going for another run, daylight fading...


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> I recon it's the torque transfer to front wheels - or lack of. The Scoobies and Evo's are permanent 4 wheel drive with a more even spit of power going to the front wheels.
> 
> I recon the GTR's would fair better in the wet if someone installed a box of tricks to send more power to the front wheels, ie 40% front 60% rear from a standstill. ATTESA is probably loosing time caclulating how much goes to the front wheels, in the wet with 1000bhp+ you need more even power distribution IMO.
> 
> Anders


I think a lot of us would like to know the answer to that, but good point.

I'm actually more excited by the wet figures for the GT-R than dry as i'm going to use it as the vehicle of choice whenever the weather's peaky. I'll take the S2000 on sunny days.

I can only surmise that weight must have something to do with it as well.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

217!:bowdown1:

thats fair shifting,would easily 225 in the dry

Kudos for having the balls to do it in the wet:smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats a mega top speed!!! Well done SVM.

It's a shame the weather is pooh!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations to S.V.M.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Uk record is 222 for 1.5 mile bloody Porsche drivers


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

stehub said:


> Uk record is 222 for 1.5 mile bloody Porsche drivers


were the support team air-lifted in? :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

stehub said:


> Uk record is 222 for 1.5 mile bloody Porsche drivers


In the dry no doubt?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Massive congrats to Kev & all at SVM. That truly is an outstanding result & in the wet.

You boys must have elephant sized b0ll0cks:clap:

Best i managed in mine was 197mph (speed trap) & at that speed things happen very very quickly:runaway: Also cooked my stock discs & pads trying to bring her to a halt but was worth it.

Noticed none of the TTRS's are running. Thought their were loads going? Is it a 2 day event?


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats on the top speeds everyone, and a huge well done to Ludder's for winning the day:bowdown1: Can anyone tell me why are the R35's so slow Compared to the top Evo's and Ludder's in the 30-130?? very surprised at their times compared to the top boys.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Amazing results. Well done Ludders and Kev


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

stehub said:


> Uk record is 222 for 1.5 mile bloody Porsche drivers



Big Congrats to SVM, proving the car is huge power. Great guys and awesome car!

The UK and European record for a car in a standing 1 mile run is 223.2mph in a Supra


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

R4LLY said:


> Big Congrats to SVM, proving the car is huge power. Great guys and awesome car!
> 
> The UK and European record for a car in a standing 1 mile run is 223.2mph in a Supra


Marham is 1.5 miles and on a roll not standing


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Noticed none of the TTRS's are running. Thought their were loads going? Is it a 2 day event?


I think it's on again tomorrow and it's open to more different makes.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I think it's on again tomorrow and it's open to more different makes.


That's a shame as it looks to be dry tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well done Ludders in the 33GTR

and


KK in the Hulk


:clap:


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Really pleased for the SVM Team with 217mph in the wet, glad to finally see it puting it down on the black stuff. Hopefully that will keep a few people quiet for a while.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome results !!! not suprised though, congrats to kk and all the svm team, keep it coming :squintdan


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

stehub said:


> Marham is 1.5 miles and on a roll not standing


Yes I know as I just got back from there


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I ran in the 30 - 130 and I was getting a bit of wheelspin, so god knows what it was like for Ludders, Madden & SVM boys etc

The run way has been shortened a bit from previous years, so 217 mph in the rubbish conditions is unbelievable - car must be super stable under braking.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm getting confused, is this a fixed distance event or not? Or is simply who has biggest balls with an on-board VBox?

Obviously 217mph is amazing no matter how, but it's a shame there's no proper standing 1-mile speeds, since that's the only internationally used measure for high speed events.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Guy said:


> I'm getting confused, is this a fixed distance event or not? Or is simply who has biggest balls with an on-board VBox?
> 
> Obviously 217mph is amazing no matter how, but it's a shame there's no proper standing 1-mile speeds, since that's the only internationally used measure for high speed events.


Exactly it is amazing time but ts not the fastest R35 in the world the Ams car is doing same speed half mile earlier and from a standill not a roll.

Amazing never the less so maybe in reality it's maybe 10-20 mph off the Ams car at the same distance


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing times, well done Ludders! Low 9's recently, now this!

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Congratulations to all


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

SVM rock, :clap::clap:this in the conditions is epic. But as usual there will be the other fan bois who want to bad mouth. You know who you are:squintdan take a chill pill:smokin:


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Guy said:


> I'm getting confused, is this a fixed distance event or not? Or is simply who has biggest balls with an on-board VBox?
> 
> Obviously 217mph is amazing no matter how, but it's a shame there's no proper standing 1-mile speeds, since that's the only internationally used measure for high speed events.




Yup it would be better as a standing mile.
It's a much better measure for power on a car. It's just a shame at the lack of standing mile events in the UK.
Nonetheless it's still an awesome speed. Standing mile would have been closer to 205ish mph but still shows that it's around 1000atw which is good going for sure.
It's not easy to get super high speeds out of the 35's. I was in Texas when AMS and Boostlogic were going for it. The amount of tweaking and mile specific setup is pretty intensive in comparison to the Gallardo's/Supra's that lead the standing mile pack


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> SVM rock, :clap::clap:this in the conditions is epic. But as usual there will be the other fan bois who want to bad mouth. You know who you are:squintdan take a chill pill:smokin:


:smokin:
They are definitely leading the R35 GTR's in Europe ATM


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What's ludders car look like? I though he had a 34?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

stehub said:


> Exactly it is amazing time but ts not the fastest R35 in the world the Ams car is doing same speed half mile earlier and from a standill not a roll.
> 
> Amazing never the less so maybe in reality it's maybe 10-20 mph off the Ams car at the same distance


I think you're missing some facts, HULK wasn't pushing hard at all up to probably 160+, you can see that from the poor 30-130 times. Marham is also up hill for easily over 1 mile I'd say, on top of the wet surface this was far from being comparable to AMS results.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I see a few scoobs have dropped out tomorrow. Can't SVM and ludders stay up there and go again in the dry?

Going by the times the evos were doing there's certainly a decent bit ludders could knock off the 30-130.

And as for asking why some big power GTR's are 'so slow' over 30-130... May be something to do with the crazy power and a wet track! It's pretty obvious kk wasn't setting pb's for 30-130.


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*SVM*

Well done all at SVM - superb and speaking to the lads more to come. Awesome run in the conditions.

Stehub - how do you work your figures out? Was the AMS car ran in the wet? Was the time run off first public run? You never fail to disbelieve :flame:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

peatough said:


> Well done all at SVM - superb and speaking to the lads more to come. Awesome run in the conditions.
> 
> Stehub - how do you work your figures out? Was the AMS car ran in the wet? Was the time run off first public run? You never fail to disbelieve :flame:


Try post #29 on this thread.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> What's ludders car look like? I though he had a 34?


It's an R33 and a clue is that it's the same colour as Toni's car and another well known R33.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Easy guys.

Am just saying Ams car did 216 in a mile in the wet - please read the thread.

I have said its amazing what hulk has done, so why jump on me ?

Am just telling yous the Ams car did a run with half a mile less.(and in the wet)

Also now it's not 1.5 mile but 1 mile at marham?

But the svm car was moving still on a roll maybe even started its run from 30mph

The Ams was from standill and in the wet am sure they had traction issues from 0 mph too.

Top result but it's not a world record breaker


----------



## sgw62 (Jan 17, 2009)

Post 29 - Great vid but?? Not taking anything away from the AMS run but have you not noticed that the AMS car was still on full chat when it crossed the 1mile 'finish line' ? and then had plenty of road to brake and slow down! I am sorry but it is not the same as what happened today at Marham - and I was there!! Even if it was a course length of 1.5 mls (which I was led to believe that it was shorter), you had to accelerate from @ 30mph to vmax and decelerate to a safe speed to pass through the 2 car wide gap between a set of bollards within that distance! I am sure that the data captured by the vbox would be able to demonstrate how far it took to reach vmax before coming off the power and braking

Well done SVM - Awesome.........


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Are some people stupid on here ?

Ams ran in the wet from 0 to 216 in a mile.

Svm ran on the wet from 30 to 217 in 1.5 miles or 1.2 .

Is that hard to understand and work out.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Yeh some people are stupid!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i think regardless what the AMS or the SVM car has done in what miles etc..

i think kk deserves a big pat in the back for driving in the wet @217mph..

imagine trying to look out your windscreen with lashing rain at those speeds..

you must have some big balls lol..

well done lads..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

defo we dint even get car out of trailer


Jm-Imports said:


> i think regardless what the AMS or the SVM car has done in what miles etc..
> 
> i think kk deserves a big pat in the back for driving in the wet @217mph..
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So to make things clear.......


The 30-130 event was won by Ludders 33 GTR.


----------



## sgw62 (Jan 17, 2009)

difference is SVM had to ACCELERATE & BRAKE & SLOW DOWN within the distance and AMS was still on the power at the 1 mile line! Clearly AMS did not have to consider the 'end of the runway' to determine their safe braking point! It simply is not comparing apples with apples! Plus I agree it was wet with the AMS run that is clear to see but there are degrees of wet and at marham when this run was done there was a lot of standing and pooled water in the first 1/3 of the run meaning traction was [email protected]! 

Credit where credit is due it was awesome to witness............


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

We all know whats clear  SVM rules:clap::clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> So to make things clear.......
> 
> 
> The 30-130 event was won by Ludders 33 GTR.


i think its a 2 day event..


----------



## G60Rallye (Apr 28, 2009)

stehub said:


> Are some people stupid on here ?
> 
> Ams ran in the wet from 0 to 216 in a mile.
> 
> ...


The run way is 1.5 miles total length not 1.5 miles on the power big big difference. Your going to leave a good distance to brake from 217mph in the wet!

Also rolling into the run against going from a standing start makes very little difference to the max speed at the end of the run way. People have tried both at Bruntingthorpe and the results were almost identical.

I would say SVM have had an amazing day and backed up the fact they are making serious power!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

So as i said NIGEL all is clear:smokin:


----------



## supercharged m3 (Dec 21, 2008)

sounds like a great event
I only just found out about this yesterday so obviously to late to book in
Is there anymore events like this coming up?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

vmax do some events..

maybe organise a GTROC event that would be cool


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Well done to SVM! Is there anywhere that has the spec's of the GTR's? Would just be interested in seeing the time's vs the spec's/bhp.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

G60Rallye said:


> The run way is 1.5 miles total length not 1.5 miles on the power big big difference. Your going to leave a good distance to brake from 217mph in the wet!
> 
> Also rolling into the run against going from a standing start makes very little difference to the max speed at the end of the run way. People have tried both at Bruntingthorpe and the results were almost identical.
> 
> I would say SVM have had an amazing day and backed up the fact they are making serious power!


Are you suggesting that given the circumstances SVM in fact clocked a faster top speed than AMS ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Are you suggesting that given the circumstances SVM in fact clocked a faster top speed than AMS ?


I am suggesting you are an rear part of the body


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

HUge well done Ludders AGAIN - what a week mate :smokin:
9.2 followed by a stonking performance 30 - 130 

If only Abbey did R 35's :chuckle:


----------



## G60Rallye (Apr 28, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Are you suggesting that given the circumstances SVM in fact clocked a faster top speed than AMS ?


No suggestion about it they clocked the thick end of 2mph more. 

I am sure the data will show all but I dont think SVM will have been on the power for much more than a mile. Regardless of the results SVM ran to the rules of the event and they cant be blamed for that!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Another great day at Raf Marham. 

Good to meet a few people last night and today. Well done Ludders on the stonking win. If only the 6s 30-130 run stuck 

Great to drive my car again after almost 2 years out of it. Didn't disappoint again and even gave me a little fire to play with. Just like the good old days. haha. 

SVM going 217 mph was amazing. How it was going that fast was insane.


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> I am suggesting you are an rear part of the body


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## sgw62 (Jan 17, 2009)

G60Rallye said:


> No suggestion about it they clocked the thick end of 2mph more.
> 
> I am sure the data will show all but I dont think SVM will have been on the power for much more than a mile. Regardless of the results SVM ran to the rules of the event and they cant be blamed for that!


+1...... though it's probably likely to have been < 1mile! Also it was running Toyo R888 tyres not known for their wet weather performance!!

I am not trying to blow smoke up the proverbial of SVM but it is a shame that some people are not assimilating all the facts and realising the achievement of this british company's today! (not referring to you G60Rallye)


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

stehub said:


> Are some people stupid on here ?
> 
> Ams ran in the wet from 0 to 216 in a mile.
> 
> ...


Where does it say they ran from 30? Does their car just start off at 30mph magically? No, it had to start from rest at some point. If it was cruising at 30 then it makes it even more impressive as opposed to what you're implying, how much of that 1.5m went by?

Also, isn't the standing mile a trap speed at the mile? If so, it's probably not far off that at marham because they need to stop still! If the standing mile ams record is measured at the mile then at 200mph they still need to stop!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> What's ludders car look like? I though he had a 34?


:nervous:

Ban him!

:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

RadoGTST said:


> :nervous:
> 
> Ban him!
> 
> :chuckle:


LOL very good , very funny


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RadoGTST said:


> :nervous:
> 
> Ban him!
> 
> :chuckle:


I recall he bought that yellow 33 but can recall seeing it finished?


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

For all the guys who haven't done a Standing mile event, there is night and day between the Marham and Standing mile event.
Even with light load like most were doing from the start. 
I've done both and Marham is alot easier to try and hit a Vmax on.

I do believe though that the SVM car in the dry could most definitely be up there with AMS' car in a standing mile event.

If yesterday was dry we would have seen extremely high trap speeds, but again this would not have been comparable to a Standing mile event's results.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> I recall he bought that yellow 33 but can recall seeing it finished?


just did 9.2 at santa pod recently, very much enjoyed it watching it couple of times last year


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually got this recorded on 'My' V Box before I was aware that in order to be ' official' you need to use one of there boxes - although we put two in together and they were exactly the same...

--------------- Best results ---------------
Time 11:41 Date 17/03/2012

Speed(mph) Time(s)
0-60 49.5
0-100 86.2
30-130 07.2
50-70 01.1
0-100-0 ----

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

P.S.

It was slow slippery that even at over 100mph I managed to spin the car a full 180 deg - and it's amazing at those speeds just how long it actually takes for the ****ing car to stop...

Now think of doing 200 mph on a soaking wet track with those big water filled bollards at the end... 

Balls of steel... lol 

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

R4LLY said:


> For all the guys who haven't done a Standing mile event, there is night and day between the Marham and Standing mile event.
> Even with light load like most were doing from the start.
> I've done both and Marham is alot easier to try and hit a Vmax on.
> 
> ...


Fully understand your comment, but it's totally irrelevant as they are different disciplines on different days in different conditions..

I was getting wheel spin at over 180mph...

Please don't compare, just be happy the cars and drivers did so well and everyone drove away... 


Rich.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

More action today, and it appears dry 

Go lennygtr in his stock remapped r35 vs the porkers & TTRS's

30-130 Results



From yesterday want to say congrats also to Andrew for his 181mph in his 650r.

Chubby & rob you guys could have got 6-8mph higher speeds without the huge gt wings


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

First congrats to all the Skyline/GTR's for their performance yesterday. Asked earlier but couldn't get an answer from any of the competitors, but why didn't the R35's perform better than they did in the 30-130, seems strange as the Evo's and of course ludders were noticably quicker on the same day same condition's, anyone??


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

The two svm/green cars were getting a LOT of wheel spin, as were a lot of other big power cars.
Rossw didn't even bother getting his evo off the trailer( he holds the record)


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Chubby said:


> Fully understand your comment, but it's totally irrelevant as they are different disciplines on different days in different conditions..
> 
> I was getting wheel spin at over 180mph...
> 
> ...




Yes I know

I was as well

I've competed in a standing mile event and was there yesterday.
We done 2 runs without a vbox yesterday. And the car began to go sideways at around 200 on the 1st run.
Im just saying it how it is.
A standing mile event is completely different

I did say though the SVM car would still be up there once they get their setup right.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

R4LLY said:


> Yes I know
> 
> 
> Im just saying it how it is.
> ...


Fully agree - but without being on the same playing field at the same time it is so difficult to compare..

I hope there will be a time when all the tuners turn up and have a battle... The Tuner GP in Germany is a classic...

I think there used to be one in the UK but no one wanted to be beaten....

It's a shame, because everyone can learn from coming first and last..

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

stehub said:


> Thats the world record holder 216 in a
> Mile in the wet


Works out @ 215.92 (not a world record now)
Hulk had to also stop @Marham  within new braking rules !! eg Gate!!

I notice you didnt believe my 1200bhp Dyno!! but you accept AMS claim @ 
1200whp !!!
You No likey ?? might the hulky be Stronger? or maybe you were wrong?

Race logic are sending proof The calibrated V box in the car Ran 218.03 MPH:thumbsup:

No worries we are Going again Test Number Two...in the dry
We will target 225mph (get a little clear air)

kk


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Appreciate that the conditions were bad but looking at the results 5 or 6 very big power evo's /Skyline (ludders) did go out there and put in considerably faster times in the same conditions, not trying to start a pointless argument but in theory given the extra weight of the 35 it should if anything have had an advantage over the other's but for whatever reason it didn't happen. Possibly the way it transfer's it's power down?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Chubby & rob you guys could have got 6-8mph higher speeds without the huge gt wings


That wasn't my problem!!!! 

The wing was awesome, and worked very well...

It's something else that stopped me doing over 200mph... and it wasn't the engine!!! :clap::clap::clap:

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :
> 
> No worries we are Going again Test Number Two...in the dry
> We will target 225mph (get a little clear air)
> ...


Put me down, I'll put the steel bonnet on.. 

Rich..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

daytona said:


> First congrats to all the Skyline/GTR's for their performance yesterday. Asked earlier but couldn't get an answer from any of the competitors, but why didn't the R35's perform better than they did in the 30-130, seems strange as the Evo's and of course ludders were noticably quicker on the same day same condition's, anyone??


Ill try and answer
All our Higher power R35s (above 800bhp) could not get traction below 140mph...when we tried, had massive wheel spin, 4wd lights came on, and limp mode came in...we realised due to conditions (and to make something of the day) we tried to creep up the speed, unfortunatly 30/130 were poor 

i can say steves's car ran a 6.5sec on the road, and i wont suggest what Hulky did , lets just say ,Rain stopped play 
kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The damp weather yesterday actually helped with Power , the air was pretty dense yesterday , we run barometric compensation and the map in Jamies car was adding fuel so we know the car was making good power in the thick dense damp air.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ,Rain stopped play
> kk


Quality statement Kev...

As always we can all pick faults - but what was achieved was a feat on its own, and a well done to everyone who turned up and had a go..

Aquaplaning at over 100 mph can be fun but can also end in tears...

Rich.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

daytona said:


> First congrats to all the Skyline/GTR's for their performance yesterday. Asked earlier but couldn't get an answer from any of the competitors, but why didn't the R35's perform better than they did in the 30-130, seems strange as the Evo's and of course ludders were noticably quicker on the same day same condition's, anyone??


Basically timing and conditions. My 700+ Lichfield sat at the top of the official leader board until late morning with a 9.7, which was achieved at the wettest part of the morning, and to be honest there was so little traction 9,s on std road tyres was a very good result and wait to see the full results and compare against specs. None of the big power motors or tuned like a hand grenade evo's could get the power down in real world wet conditions. In these conditions 650-700hp with road tyres in a 1800kg package seemed optimum. None of the evo's could set a decent time until conditions started to improve. Those that did also are really stretching the definetion of a road car. They were not daily drivers like the 35's. Ludders set his quick time at the end of the day and had moved onto super sticky Micky t's. As with the quick evo's this is a drag car running on c16 and not a daily driver so i would certainly expect it to be up at the top of the leaderboard..The track certainly was not dry but was drying at that point and very different conditions. I had pulled a clutch overheat error at this point, and the svm boys we're packing up, and were only really focusing on top speed due to traction issues. Sometimes too much power does not make you go quicker.. Especially in the wet. That said on a dry day with the right tyres Kevin, chubby and Steve would have locked out to the top 3 30-130 places in my view or at least the given the quick evo's a run for there money. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ill try and answer
> All our Higher power R35s (above 800bhp) could not get traction below 140mph...when we tried, had massive wheel spin, 4wd lights came on, and limp mode came in...we realised due to conditions (and to make something of the day) we tried to creep up the speed, unfortunatly 30/130 were poor
> 
> i can say steves's car ran a 6.5sec on the road, and i wont suggest what Hulky did , lets just say ,Rain stopped play
> kk


Congrats - awesome result. Rain stopped play... The 3 svm cars would have given the tornado's at marham a scare in a head to head. I was running around 150 ponies less and the wheelspin upto around 120 was scary. Dry conditions would have for sure set a new benchmark for 30-130. Totb should interesting..


----------



## G60Rallye (Apr 28, 2009)

[email protected]SVM said:


> Works out @ 215.92 (not a world record now)
> Hulk had to also stop @Marham  within new braking rules !! eg Gate!!
> 
> I notice you didnt believe my 1200bhp Dyno!! but you accept AMS claim @
> ...


I would say it backs up the fact that American WHP is about the same as our BHP flywheel. Otherwise the AMS car should be pushing on for 1500bhp flywheel and would be a good bit quicker.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the answers chaps, tremendous results all round, interesting to note that highest top speed so far today in the dry is only 192mph!


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Chubby said:


> Fully agree - but without being on the same playing field at the same time it is so difficult to compare..
> 
> I hope there will be a time when all the tuners turn up and have a battle... The Tuner GP in Germany is a classic...
> 
> ...


That would be awesome, everyone coming out with all they have 

I think SVM have proven the car is truly 1000 at the wheels.
With the boost up next time, I'm sure they can get to over 1200 and compete with AMS in a standing mile competition.
In the meantime they still have the highest tested vmax out there for a R35


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

daytona said:


> Thanks for the answers chaps, tremendous results all round, interesting to note that highest top speed so far today in the dry is only 192mph!


Damn "Dry"..we were booked in for two days and forcast said wet, lol so we came home 
oh well,there is always another day (i must have another go now)  
got the Bug!
Any big power porche?
kk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

chrisneeves said:


> Basically timing and conditions. My 700+ Lichfield sat at the top of the official leader board until late morning with a 9.7, which was achieved at the wettest part of the morning, and to be honest there was so little traction 9,s on std road tyres was a very good result and wait to see the full results and compare against specs. None of the big power motors or tuned like a hand grenade evo's could get the power down in real world wet conditions. In these conditions 650-700hp with road tyres in a 1800kg package seemed optimum. None of the evo's could set a decent time until conditions started to improve. Those that did also are really stretching the definetion of a road car. They were not daily drivers like the 35's. Ludders set his quick time at the end of the day and had moved onto super sticky Micky t's. As with the quick evo's this is a drag car running on c16 and not a daily driver so i would certainly expect it to be up at the top of the leaderboard..The track certainly was not dry but was drying at that point and very different conditions. I had pulled a clutch overheat error at this point, and the svm boys we're packing up, and were only really focusing on top speed due to traction issues. Sometimes too much power does not make you go quicker.. Especially in the wet. That said on a dry day with the right tyres Kevin, chubby and Steve would have locked out to the top 3 30-130 places in my view or at least the given the quick evo's a run for there money. Hope that answers your question.


Great to meet you Chris and enjoy the 'Ring! Looking forward to the next event and great result on top speed and 30-130! Pity I didn't go into day as would have run well looking at figures.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

198mph now, no silly power porsche's, top spot's so far, suprisingly, with an EVO 6 and Impreza, impressive considering they arn't the most aerodynamic of car's. Impreza has also pulled out a 6.9 in the 30-130!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

My mates 590 brake Porsche has done 194mph


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

stehub said:


> Are some people stupid on here ?
> 
> Ams ran in the wet from 0 to 216 in a mile.
> 
> ...


It does seem straightforward but having seen the AMS video I would suggest that the 'wet' at Marham was much worse (next to impossible to get 600 BHP down below 60 MPH). Also, as I understood, the runway is 1.7 miles long and there was at least 400m braking distance (if not more) after a gate about 25ft wide (2.5 car widths) so you were braking 100m before that at Hulk speed to slot through without causing a big, big mess. There was also 300m of course at the start end so the 'actual' course was approx. 1 mile (according to my rough estimate on my tacho). I am sure Darin can confirm but from what I saw (and I think most who were there would agree) in the same conditions as the AMS run and SVM do some more tweaks it would be very, very close.

Whatever the arguments and comments a British 35 running to 218 MPH (218.03 certificated I believe) in the wet is truly incredible so let's et Kev et al enjoy it and we can watch them do a 'proper' standing mile run soon - sure they will be well up for it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> My mates 590 brake Porsche has done 194mph


Must be much more dry then as braking from that yesterday would have resulted in a big dry cleaning bill ;-) That said you couldn't see the braking gate anyway for the water haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Dont forget, HUlk did 214mph/216mph 217mph and 218mph Runs, just to make sure
also only car that ran with 4 v boxes in and video (just to make 100% he was watched)
no fluke then !!!!!! also sounded as sweet as a nut, and ran stock bumpers.rear wing and full trim! The lad did well! 
....i feel like Calling him "Hulk the bolt" from now on lol
kk


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this on MLR,green line was Simon Norris 200mph run in 2007.
Hulk red line,you can clearly see the traction issues

The SVM GTR went from 25mph to 218mph in 5844ft (1.106 miles)
This only left 2807ft to brake from 218mph before the end of the runway and get round the corner!! Wow !! :bowdown1:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Just saw this on MLR,green line was Simon Norris 200mph run in 2007.
> Hulk red line,you can clearly see the traction issues
> 
> The SVM GTR went from 25mph to 218mph in 5844ft (1.106 miles)
> This only left 2807ft to brake from 218mph before the end of the runway and get round the corner!! Wow !! :bowdown1:


Except they used the wrong color coding line for the Hulk in the graph^.


That is truly an astonishing achievement. In the rain too, so the man deserves credit :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

at last...thank you lol
kk


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

asiasi said:


> Just saw this on MLR,green line was Simon Norris 200mph run in 2007.
> Hulk red line,you can clearly see the traction issues
> 
> The SVM GTR went from 25mph to 218mph in 5844ft (1.106 miles)
> This only left 2807ft to brake from 218mph before the end of the runway and get round the corner!! Wow !! :bowdown1:


and plus the braking had to be done through the "braking gates" first gate was only 2 cars wide, 2nd one was only 1 car wide!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> at last...thank you lol
> kk


We're ever so proud of you KK, but we just don't show it in case your ego over-inflates 


:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> We're ever so proud of you KK, but we just don't show it in case your ego over-inflates
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


Nigel ill take that mt8
from you:chuckle:

next time come and see in the flesh you may become a Hulky fan full time !! lol
Regards kk


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats to Kev and the team. You guys have massive balls!


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

I got bored of plotting up geophysics spreadsheets and people like stehub being adamant that it took well over a mile to reach 218. So plotted up and converted the figures shown on the graph.










By my calculations that 30-218mph (using the spreasheet to convert MPH to M/S) in 1572meters.

That's done using the graph figures which has pretty poor progress upto 100mph and even several flat spots where there was no accelertion, so I could smooth out the curve, and take it down to zero, in which case i 0-218 will be under the mile mark.:thumbsup: even quicker in the dry! looking forward to seeing how it plots out for real though!

edited to add that 0-30 will only take approx 20m, so still within a mile for that wet run!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi given the car will easy do low 9s sec 1/4 or possible 8s @ say around 160mph to be on the consevative side, from a 1200bhp gtr, can you guys Guestimate a Top speed
Given Dry conditions!! (wet 218mph was @7150rpm approx)
We have another 500rpm at least in our pocket possible 800rpm and speed the was still rising fast.
in other words, if the Hulk Blits the first 150mph has he got enough power and room to
Reach [email protected] 7500rpm on this track?
kk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Courtz said:


> I got bored of plotting up geophysic spreadsheets so did one relating to the figures shown on the graph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good sheet. So that means if Hulk could have done 0-30 in 36 metres that was a standing mile. And considering how little traction all the way to 120+ that means that 218 should be quite easy standing mile in dry...…

230 now Kev - 225 not fast enough for you haha ;-)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Amazing! :bowdown1:
> How does it pull the extra speed over stock gearing? Different final drive? 6th gear?
> Kev said it was "only" pulling 7100rpm, so it's not via higher revs.
> 
> Did he do all his own driving?


Hi Kev, could you answer this please? Clearly not standard gearing if you were hitting 218mph at 7100rpm?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry dave
cant say, the American's are watching lol


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

hats off to KK and SVM simply amazing, can't wait to see some dry times, any timeframe for some 1/4mile runs Kev?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

bobel said:


> hats off to KK and SVM simply amazing, can't wait to see some dry times, any timeframe for some 1/4mile runs Kev?


i want to push the bar slightly higher on top speed 220mph +
(within 1mile if poss) then carry on till max out!
before we have a go @ 1/4 
kk


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Simply stunning times and speeds there. Congratulations! :thumbsup: :bowdown1: :clap:

My impression last year with standard gearing (managed 179 MPH) was that the runway was too short!


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi given the car will easy do low 9s sec 1/4 or possible 8s @ say around 160mph to be on the consevative side, from a 1200bhp gtr, can you guys Guestimate a Top speed
> Given Dry conditions!! (wet 218mph was @7150rpm approx)
> We have another 500rpm at least in our pocket possible 800rpm and speed the was still rising fast.
> in other words, if the Hulk Blits the first 150mph has he got enough power and room to
> ...


It'll be the acceleration above 200mph where it counts, as you'll be covering over 100m every second at that speed as you pass the speed trap. I don't want to set things too high but substituting the 0-160mph time from yesterdays run and replacing with a 9 sec 1/4mile @160 as you said and 0-60 in 3sec(being conservative...), then assuming a rate of acceleration of 2mph per second above 218mph, i've made another sheet alongside.

Obviously this is still using the damp track acceleration figures from 160-218.
With the car running on a dry track you could expect a few extra mph, although i wouldn't want to set the rail too high and add this in to the figures.

If your gearing was 218mph @ 7150rpm, that equates to 232mph @ 7650rpm limit, but i'm not sure how much track you'd need to hit it.

So my guess is 223mph standing mile, slightly more if it's a dry day...


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Unfortunately it was wet again today until at least 2.30pm when I called it a day. I managed 181.5mph and can only say a huge MASSIVE well done to Kevan as braking through the (very narrow) braking gate from that speed was scary so I can only imagine what another 35mph would have been like

At least I was the fastest GTR there today.... Ok, ok, yes, I was the only one there too!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Marham on Saturday was a mixture of great fun and awesome results.

Anyone trying to compare the AMS run to the conditions at Marham is talking rubbish. The first 1/4 mile at Marham resembled a prepared skid pan and the rest did not get much better.

My first run was without a Vbox and I was going sideways at about 180mph and decided that running almost slick tyres was mabye a bad idea. I changed them for a set of Toyo proxes and went out again. Once again it took a long time to get going as I was now caught in a mini cloud burst. At 165mph my wipers stopped due to the weight of rain on them and my screen was like trying to look through a cotton sheet. I had no idea where I was and thought that braking was the best thing to do, eventualy the wipers came back on and I saw the gate as I went through it.

At this time I decided to swap the tyres back and concentrate on the 30-130.

Out I went and tried again, the start was simply awash and my attempt was not good so I slowed down to 20mph and went again. When I got back they told me that my second attempt was 6, something but as I was only allowed to try it once they gave me the time from starting the first run to finishing the second run. 16.94 seconds!!

I took lots of air out of the tyres and went out again with one of the RAF people on board and helped them to lose a bit of weight running the very wildy out of control 7.25. Oh by the way MTs are not sticky in the wet believe me!

Watching the Hulk was a real pleasure, it is a top build and the only thing wrong is the idiotic statements I read from keyborad warriors who should get off their arses and show us what they can do or shut up. Being quick on a keyboard does not impress me.


.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Watching the Hulk was a real pleasure, it is a top build and the only thing wrong is the idiotic statements I read from keyborad warriors who should get off their arses and show us what they can do or shut up. Being quick on a keyboard does not impress me.
> 
> 
> .


Quality statement....

Is gotta be a showdown!!

Rich.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Chubby said:


> Quality statement....
> 
> Is gotta be a showdown!!
> 
> Rich.


Rich my statement was not aimed at a specific tuner it is aimed more at the 'never even tried it' bunch. Tuners have no choice but eventually show what their car can do it's those who only own quick keyboards that piss me off.


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Hi Jeff,:wavey:

Dont :flame: me, I'm only fast on the Keyboard as I'm sending you a paypal present mate.

Well done to all you guys on saturday:bowdown1: Balls of Steel the lot of you:bowdown1:



Ludders said:


> Rich my statement was not aimed at a specific tuner it is aimed more at the 'never even tried it' bunch. Tuners have no choice but eventually show what their car can do it's those who only own quick keyboards than piss me off.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Story of my life Jeff

 still over the moon....came back to work and feel like a pop star lol

we will see if we can get permission off RAF Marham to post* in car footage*

It seems the Texas mile has a 1/2 mile run off to slow+they use parachutes !!
Include Texas weather and slicks AMS will easy beat 218mph imo
We have to go back ASAP


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It's time to fit a parachute!!


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ludders said:


> It's time to fit a parachute!!
> 
> 
> .


& Get Angry, You like that


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Kev amazing result, hats off to you and your employees.

However, call it Hulky one more time and I will personally set light to it lol - I can just about stomach the hulk lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Kev amazing result, hats off to you and your employees.
> 
> However, call it Hulky one more time and I will personally set light to it lol - I can just about stomach the hulk lol!


Thank you,i understand about the name,He's my baby though,and he might get angry...LOL
Seriously thanks for for a little pat on the back, appreciated!:bowdown1:
Several guys, have given the green car some stick,its down to others now to
stop talking and give it their [email protected] we had the balls to turn up!! Setting a World Record was Icing on the cake!

Cant promise you wont here that name though 

kk


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Fantastic weekend and can't wait to the next mile event in July in Berlin! Where I'm sure a uk team will show how's its done as long as its dry!

Congrats again to all guys on sat and also on Sunday where they had the luck of the weather.

Was also please to see the top 4 cars in 30-130 where all on Syvecs.

Shame Daves gtr lifted the head at 200mph but when you have over 1000hp the stock arps are no good!

I wish I also got a vid of the hulk passing at top end as sounded incredible! You boys should come to Berlin and then Amar can go in Amirs Supra 

Ryan


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

stehub said:


> Are some people stupid on here ?
> 
> Ams ran in the wet from 0 to 216 in a mile.
> 
> ...


This would make little difference to the terminal speed of either car.

Having run at Bruntingthorpe VMAX events many times in many different cars, i at one event decided to test this theory. At the time i was running a DMS Tuned E60 M5 & my terminal speed through the speed traps was only 1mph slower from a standing start than it was when i carried over 70mph into the bottom bend on the runway.

Once you're travelling over 170mph, the distances involved are vast & the braking distances epic. If AMS car is still WOT at the 1 mile mark, however the SVM car is coming off throttle onto the brakes then i'd say they're very closely matched.

Impossible to benchmark 2 cars at 2 totally different events in different weather conditons & over different distances. Head to head is where it's at:squintdan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Hub...AMS car had time to stop as track was extended giving a longer Run than 1mile
(was there official timing?)
Vids are coming so we can give you evidence you solicitor's req !! RAF Marham are supping all Tracking data..as you are one of the haters,i think your Remarks have no place.(no supporting evidence so to speak)
Next time Go to an event, and support , or do you and other keyboard nijas not eat humble pie?


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Story of my life Jeff
> 
> still over the moon....came back to work and feel like a pop star lol
> 
> ...



Kev,

Amazing new world record!!

However in the same Conditions it's not as easy as you think to beat the AMS speed....
I was there in Texas when they ran.

It's very humid and making big boost is difficult. Marham was perfect conditions apart from the wet!!

I'm not hating but the Texas Mile is a WHOLE new ball game!! Lol

You won't know till your actually there, so just enjoy what you've achieved at the minute and take the next event as it comes


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a hater pal.

Just at the time that dyno graph had far too many flaws.

It has never been replicated since December to prove beyond reasonable doubt.

Your car has done a great time and I have said so myself.

But we're has 3 months gone - changing spec or mods ?

Just like clear evidence but on the track you have proved it was the top dog for top speed that's it.

Good luck mr Kevan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Kev, TOTB is 1km and a team event, that should get a few more doubters on side...
200 in the km???


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The internet fans/fanatics can and will analyse this to death, but there's no way to compare these runs directly, as they were in different conditions and distances and circumstances. The indisputable fact though is that 217mph in a GTR is seriously fast and that speed on ANY runway is very impressive.

I've run (and won) at many events such at Woodbridge, Bruntingthorpe, Elvington etc and done 200mph + on GPS a few times, so I have some experience, albeit it was a few years back now. It sounds like Marham is not a great venue, the only two quality venues for high-speed runs (since Heathrow is too busy) is Elvington and Bruntingthorpe. Both have 2.2 mile runways with good surface throughout allowing plenty of distance for 1 mile+ runs with braking. Elvington is very hard to book though, whereas Bruntingthorpe is much easier.

My advice to SVM would be book Bruntingthorpe for a test session and log some standing mile speeds, so there's no dispute with comparisons.

As has also been said the standing start makes no difference vs the corner, I have done over 200 runs there, all above 190mph and it made 1-2mph difference at most. Starting at 30mph in a straight line also makes almost no difference to speeds, since it takes a fast car only a few dozen metres to reach 30mph, so it's equivalent to adding the same distance at the end, which at that speed adds less than a single mph.

When I did my best 202mph run at Bruntingthorpe 5 years ago or so, my car was accelerating at 1.4mph/second at the timing beam (about 1.5 miles). But at that speed it was covering 90 metres per second, so I would have needed an extra 65 metres to gain every extra 1 mph, evening ignoring that the rate of acceleration was slowing at that point.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just picking up on this thread now and all I can say is what an amazing job by the SVM team! Those speeds on that distance are just amazing and to be doing it in the wet too...:bowdown1:

Stunning job guys!


----------

